# 7D now marked as DISCONTINUED at Amazon



## x-vision (Jul 26, 2014)

Amazon spilled the beans:
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-CMOS-Digital-Camera-DISCONTINUED/dp/B002NEGTTW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406343927&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+7d

I bet they didn't ask Canon, so expect them to ... temporarily ... remove the DISCONTINUED wording .


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Send that to the admin guy.

I think we'll see the new 7D within a few weeks then! Usually manufacturers notify the retailers a bit in advance so Amazon knows more than us.


----------



## sanj (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Menace (Jul 26, 2014)

Interesting - thanks for sharing.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Zv (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow, and it doesn't seem like a mis-labeling error either - the bottom of the description pretty much states that it's discontinued so you should check out the 70D instead! 

Then again when you hit the 28-135 button the bracketed (DISCONTINUED) vanishes. 

???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 26, 2014)

We have previously seen reports of discontinued notices, so its not surprising that amazon is finally running out.

Canon has likely had their factory churning out the Mark II's for some time. It takes a few months to build up a backlog big enough to send stock all around the world.

Canon must be pretty confident that sales will take off. I plan to pass and wait for the next FF. I expect a $1799 price, and that's too much for a crop body. If it were under $1000, maybe.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a sure sign that the 7D will soon be replaced with a mirrorless APS-H 1D-style camera called the 3Dx.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 26, 2014)

I know of one major internet retailer in the Netherlands that hasn't been carrying the 7D for quit a while now. There are two others that still list the 7D and various kits thereof, though.


----------



## sanj (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> It's a sure sign that the 7D will soon be replaced with a mirrorless APS-H 1D-style camera called the 3Dx.



Right on!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 26, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We have previously seen reports of discontinued notices, so its not surprising that amazon is finally running out.
> 
> Canon has likely had their factory churning out the Mark II's for some time. It takes a few months to build up a backlog big enough to send stock all around the world.
> 
> Canon must be pretty confident that sales will take off. I plan to pass and wait for the next FF. I expect a $1799 price, and that's too much for a crop body. If it were under $1000, maybe.



agreed on the first 2 points. And like you I will be passing on this - but not due to price - I just rarely find the need for more fps than my 5d3 has (and I shoot on silent mode 95% of the time). The reach would be nice for some scenarios, but, overall I just don't do the type of shooting the 7d series is geared towards.

I do have to disagree on price though - at least your statement about being interested if it were under $1000. If it were under 1K it would not be a worthwhile release, no new nothing really, it would be a 70D with weather sealing. I am hoping it is a 2k+ PRO crop body. LOL, I will still pass on it because I don't shoot sports or wildlife, but, if it's a 2K body then it will display some of the new tech that will be in the new FF bodies, and that does excite me!


----------



## candyman (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> It's a sure sign that the 7D will soon be replaced with a mirrorless APS-H 1D-style camera called the 3Dx.




That would be the best news for wickidwombat....


----------



## mustafa (Jul 26, 2014)

Does this mean a Mark II might be imminent? Why did nobody tell us?


----------



## Phil L (Jul 26, 2014)

Canon Direct just lowered the price on 7D refurb bodies to $720.
With free shipping and a 1year warranty that's a pretty solid deal in my view.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> It's a sure sign that the 7D will soon be replaced with a mirrorless APS-H 1D-style camera called the 3Dx.


With 8K video and the infamous 120Mpixel sensor


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sure sign that the 7D will soon be replaced with a mirrorless APS-H 1D-style camera called the 3Dx.
> ...



$699 at launch. Canon will eliminate the Rebel/xxxD/xxxxD lines, and have only one crop camera except for the M line, which will be expanded to 3 current models. And a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## slclick (Jul 26, 2014)

This is nothing I personally discontinued it right before I got my 5D3.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 26, 2014)

donkey kong


----------



## Marauder (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if this means they're still on track for a September release. Although sooner would be cool, I don't think it being out of stock at Amazon means that it will be released any sooner. It might be construed as further evidence that the September release rumours are accurate though.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 27, 2014)

Marauder said:


> I wonder if this means they're still on track for a September release. Although sooner would be cool, I don't think it being out of stock at Amazon means that it will be released any sooner. It might be construed as further evidence that the September release rumours are accurate though.



7D replacement will likely be _announced_ at Photokina in September. Availability is another matter.


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 27, 2014)

Marauder said:


> I wonder if this means they're still on track for a September release. Although sooner would be cool, I don't think it being out of stock at Amazon means that it will be released any sooner. It might be construed as further evidence that the September release rumours are accurate though.



Actually, Amazon still has some in stock in different configurations even though they are marked "Discontinued." 

I was thinking about this and as I recall, before the 7D was released Best Buy had a SKU assigned that got leaked to some of the photo websites. Although it was primarily a "placeholder", I think it had some accurate information about features. I could be wrong, at my age it is easy to forget things.


----------



## Marauder (Jul 27, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this means they're still on track for a September release. Although sooner would be cool, I don't think it being out of stock at Amazon means that it will be released any sooner. It might be construed as further evidence that the September release rumours are accurate though.
> ...



True, but I do think in this case availability and announcement will not be far apart. Given how long prototypes have been rumoured to have been out and the long delays with the announcement, it's possible that Canon was waiting to announce it until they had a decent quantity produced. At least, I _hope _ that's the case!


----------



## sanj (Jul 27, 2014)

mustafa said:


> Does this mean a Mark II might be imminent? Why did nobody tell us?



Sorry, it slipped my mind.


----------



## heptagon (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually this means that Amazon is phasing out Cannons for Nikes due to the better dynamic rage and pixels revealed with the 810D.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 27, 2014)

Interesting to see!

This presumably means, that Canon thinks, they can deliver the successor (7D M2 or what ever it will be called) almost right after the announcement.
So this is definitely something they've learned from the disreputable announcements and delays from the 200-400 and 1DX.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 27, 2014)

brad-man said:


> 7D replacement will likely be _announced_ at Photokina in September. Availability is another matter.



Yes. But 5DIII was in the shops a few weeks after it was announced - so you never know.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm most interested in any (long) lens release that might coincide with the 7DMk II.



heptagon said:


> Actually this means that Amazon is phasing out Cannons for Nikes due to the better dynamic rage and pixels revealed with the 810D.



Funny I read 'Cannons for Nukes', I bet that was your intention. By the way I would prefer a cannon because there is far less collateral damage.

Even better I think all cannons and nukes should be replaced by Canons and Nikons. It would still hold true that here would be vastly more Canons.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Actually this means that Amazon is phasing out Cannons for Nikes due to the better dynamic rage and pixels revealed with the 810D.
> ...



I assumed Cannons was a typo and Nikes was as intended. After all, Nike shoes help you jump around and run farther...more dynamic range.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'm most interested in any (long) lens release that might coincide with the 7DMk II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what impact this will have on the shooting range at work? Will they replace the targets with lens calibration targets? Will they ban iPhones from the 200 meter range?


----------



## heptagon (Jul 27, 2014)

Brian VA said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Actually this means that Amazon is phasing out Cannons for Nikes due to the better dynamic rage and pixels revealed with the 810D.
> ...



Those Nikes you posted have quite some range. And they're big and white, too. Nice!


----------



## FEBS (Jul 27, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> It's a sure sign that the 7D will soon be replaced with a mirrorless APS-H 1D-style camera called the 3Dx.



I don't see that sign of changing to APS-H. My guess, it will be an APS-C again.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 27, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sure sign that the 7D will soon be replaced with a mirrorless APS-H 1D-style camera called the 3Dx.
> ...



Please check the battery in your sarcasm detector.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jul 27, 2014)

Adorama shows 7D as no longer available now too:
http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=recommend&sku=ICA7D


----------



## FEBS (Jul 27, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Which battery ?

I don't know where you guys suddenly see that it would be a APS-H. On which rumor do you all base to conclude it might be a APS-H ?


----------



## FEBS (Jul 27, 2014)

lastcoyote said:


> Adorama shows 7D as no longer available now too:
> http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=recommend&sku=ICA7D



What I can conclude right now is that stock level of 7D is decreasing, even so much that several shops are running out of stock world wide. That and the discounts give on this product proves that end of life rumors might be true. So we could expect soon a new product on the market from canon to fill this gap of a higher end, performing APS-C sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > FEBS said:
> ...



I don't get where you think it will be APS-C. It's obvious that Canon will put a medium format sensor in the 7DII, to compete with the Phase One IQ280.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > FEBS said:
> ...


We don't think it will be APS-H. It is so unlikely that we joke about it. That's why the comments have been made about it being a MIRRORLESS APS-H camera with the experimental 120Mpixel sensor and 8K VIDEO and even MEDIUM FORMAT.

The posts are pure sarcasm.... hence the question about the dead battery in your sarcasm detector... a comment which is also sarcasm.

To be serious for a minute, NOBODY outside of those sworn to secrecy through non-disclosure agreements knows what's coming in the 7D2, or for that matter, if there will even be a 7D2. EVERYTHING is speculation.


----------



## Ruined (Jul 27, 2014)

I heard Canon is going to one-up the mirrorless crowd by delivering the 7D2mv as the first mirrorless *and* sensorless camera. By eliminating the sensor they were able to make the most compact camera of all time that can still mount EF lenses. The new technology is called MemoryVision.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2014)

Ruined said:


> I heard Canon is going to one-up the mirror less crowd by delivering the 7D2 as the first mirrorless *and* sensorless camera.



Bingo. Nikon has made spotting scopes for years, and Canon will use the 7DII as an entrée into the spotting scope market.


----------



## Ruined (Jul 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > I heard Canon is going to one-up the mirror less crowd by delivering the 7D2 as the first mirrorless *and* sensorless camera.
> ...



The key difference is, Canon's offering will use revolutionary technology to allow you to save the pictures through MemoryVision. Each 7D2mv camera comes with a sketch pad, professional colored pencil set, and a lifetime subscription to a collaborative interactive training website developed in tandem by Luminosity.com and Canon... because the human brain has *INFINITE MEGAPIXELS*!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2014)

Ruined said:


> By eliminating the sensor they were able to make the most compact camera of all time that can still mount EF lenses.



Lens2Scope has beaten them to it, albeit without colored pencils and a sketch pad.


----------



## Marauder (Jul 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > By eliminating the sensor they were able to make the most compact camera of all time that can still mount EF lenses.
> ...



Laughed quite literally out loud....and almost peed! Perils of being 50...  ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 27, 2014)

heptagon said:


> Brian VA said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



I don't know if you've been following the news recently but anti-aircraft missiles don't go down very well right now, especially in the Netherlands


----------



## candyman (Jul 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Brian VA said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Brian VA (Jul 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Brian VA said:
> ...




My apologies for any poor taste or offense. None was intended as I also mourn the loss of the passengers of this plane.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 27, 2014)

Brian VA said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



Thank you. I understand that it was an accidentally poor choice of words, but due to the grave nature of the incident I thought it was best to point that out.


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2014)

Ruined said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



... and infinite DR too


----------



## greger (Jul 28, 2014)

It's getting painful reading everyones post on the continuous saga of the 7D Mark ll.'s release date. Relief Date for me.
I'm still enjoying my 7D. Did everyone else's suddenly die? Or explode? I'm going out and take some pics later today.
My wife will be using her 70D and me with my discontinued 7D. As long as i'm not discontinued, I'll be fine and so will
the pics from my 7D if I follow the rules of good photo shooting that I have learned since I bought my 40D in March 2008.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 28, 2014)

greger said:


> It's getting painful reading everyones post on the continuous saga of the 7D Mark ll.'s release date. Relief Date for me.
> I'm still enjoying my 7D. Did everyone else's suddenly die? Or explode? I'm going out and take some pics later today.
> My wife will be using her 70D and me with my discontinued 7D. As long as i'm not discontinued, I'll be fine and so will
> the pics from my 7D if I follow the rules of good photo shooting that I have learned since I bought my 40D in March 2008.



'Discontinued' does not mean 'obsolete' so enjoy your 7D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2014)

greger said:


> It's getting painful reading everyones post on the continuous saga of the 7D Mark ll.'s release date. Relief Date for me.



If only it would be a 'relief date'. But if history is a guide, it will be many threads complaining about this feature or the lack of that feature. Then someone will test the DR.......


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> greger said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting painful reading everyones post on the continuous saga of the 7D Mark ll.'s release date. Relief Date for me.
> ...


... and someone will then threaten to move to Nikon ;D


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > By eliminating the sensor they were able to make the most compact camera of all time that can still mount EF lenses.
> ...



This is the reason I hang around here. I had never seen this before. I am tempted to buy one but I usually have my longest lens on the camera at the same time I would want to use this item. Still a cool idea. Wonder how well it works.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 28, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



Since I have telescopes and telescope parts lying around, this is what I did with nothing more than a rear lens cap and my existing parts.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 28, 2014)

just sold my 7D.


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 28, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Since I have telescopes and telescope parts lying around, this is what I did with nothing more than a rear lens cap and my existing parts.



Another great idea. I may have some parts like that in the garage. But I am not great at DIY.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 28, 2014)

Bah. Amazon just wants a better rate with Canon like Hachette and Warner Brothers ;D

Seriously though, Amazon's been behind other retailers lately (probably for the same reason I kid about above) in offering the latest products. They'd incorrectly billed the iPod touch as 'current version', got to check the model #.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jul 28, 2014)

Still on Amazon.co.uk. Still at £899. No sign of price cuts over here, and guessing a definite $ for £ pricetag for the 7DII


----------



## Robert Welch (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a couple of 7D bodies, got rid of both of them. The AF was always just a little off, both bodies acted the same. I've talked to many other photographers who had the same problem, just off enough that the subject was just a little soft. I had tried the micro-adjust, but was all over the map, sometimes a little front focused, sometimes a little back. It was ok with the slower lenses, or at least close enough to be reasonable, but never good with a fast lens.

Finally sold the last one a couple months ago, and got a 70D. The 70D misses on occasion too, but when it misses it's more obvious. However, it hits the focus better much more often than either of my 7Ds ever did. Neither is as good as my 5D3 or 6D, though. I'd like to see what they do with the AF on the 7DII, if they can get it as good as the 5D3. The last croppped sensor camera I've had with decent AF was the 40D.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 28, 2014)

THANK YOU LORD

For video guys, id scrape up two 0f them maybe...and these bodies will be floating around for many years, since they are so well made.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 28, 2014)

Robert Welch said:


> I had a couple of 7D bodies, got rid of both of them. The AF was always just a little off, both bodies acted the same. I've talked to many other photographers who had the same problem, just off enough that the subject was just a little soft. I had tried the micro-adjust, but was all over the map, sometimes a little front focused, sometimes a little back. It was ok with the slower lenses, or at least close enough to be reasonable, but never good with a fast lens.
> 
> Finally sold the last one a couple months ago, and got a 70D. The 70D misses on occasion too, but when it misses it's more obvious. However, it hits the focus better much more often than either of my 7Ds ever did. Neither is as good as my 5D3 or 6D, though. I'd like to see what they do with the AF on the 7DII, if they can get it as good as the 5D3. The last croppped sensor camera I've had with decent AF was the 40D.



Can't say I experienced that with my 7D, I sold it because I didn't like the image quality (too much noise). 

It's nice you mention the 40D - it was my first DSLR and that 40D was a really great camera for sure.


----------



## wyluncustoms (Jul 28, 2014)

Robert Welch said:


> I had a couple of 7D bodies, got rid of both of them. The AF was always just a little off, both bodies acted the same. I've talked to many other photographers who had the same problem, just off enough that the subject was just a little soft. I had tried the micro-adjust, but was all over the map, sometimes a little front focused, sometimes a little back. It was ok with the slower lenses, or at least close enough to be reasonable, but never good with a fast lens.
> 
> Finally sold the last one a couple months ago, and got a 70D. The 70D misses on occasion too, but when it misses it's more obvious. However, it hits the focus better much more often than either of my 7Ds ever did. Neither is as good as my 5D3 or 6D, though. I'd like to see what they do with the AF on the 7DII, if they can get it as good as the 5D3. The last croppped sensor camera I've had with decent AF was the 40D.



where you shooting sports or like fast moving subjects.. I have the 7D but really just shoot stills.. but if I do shoot children or kids, dont have a problem at all w/ focusing really.. not 100% accurate, but nothing that is going to make me hate it or sell it. maybe I'm not using it on extremes like birds or sports to really tell.. but for what I use it for, it covers my needs.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 1, 2014)

I apologize if someone else already posted this, but I see Adorama now has the 7D body listed as "no longer available" and redirects to a refurbished model. And, Canon Direct site (U.S.) lists it "on backorder."


----------

